# My proxxon MF70 miller CNC modification



## lfkui (Sep 30, 2013)

I have purchased one set proxxon MF70 miller, now have made some modification pieces. here some of the photos.


----------



## RonGinger (Sep 30, 2013)

Very neat work. Did you make those parts on the Proxxon mill?


----------



## Maxx (Sep 30, 2013)

Did it come equipped with ball screws?
If not you might have some issues especially with direction changes.


----------



## lfkui (Oct 7, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> Very neat work. Did you make those parts on the Proxxon mill?


 
these parts are not made bye MF70. I provide the drawing of them to my friend, and he made all the parts by his CNC machine.


----------



## lfkui (Oct 7, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Did it come equipped with ball screws?
> If not you might have some issues especially with direction changes.


 

MF70 not equiped with ball screw.


----------



## lfkui (Apr 29, 2014)

The following picture is the finial version.


----------



## WaelA (Oct 11, 2021)

Excellent modifications, would it be possible to share your STL files?


----------

